# Form 1221 - Really confusing



## rajuvg2001 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi All

Has anyone any experience in filling in this form.. It is totally confusing. Are we to send this form as soon as we lodge the Visa Application?

If Yes, then how to we fill in the Travel Details section which has questions like:


1. Which place are u planing to stay and the duration of the stay.
2. Purpose of each stay

and so on..

Can anybody please help regarding this...

Regards
Rajesh


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Jajesh,

On our 1221 forms (Part B Travel details No19-21) most of that section we just put a line through all that section as it was irrelevant, apart from the first part of no. 19 where we put arrival date unknown. At the bottom of No. 22 'are you funding your trip?' we ticked that box. No. 18 we put 'emigration'.

HTH
Dolly


----------



## kevinmring (Oct 5, 2008)

can any tell me on from 1276 Q 20 is there a min amount of money u need???


----------



## rajuvg2001 (Jun 20, 2008)

In form 1221 the sections 19 to 21 really confused me. I am applying for Subclass Visa 175. My plans are to settle permanently in Australia. As I dint know what to enter in those sections I have filled up those sections with some random dates or details like "1/1/2010 to 1/1/2040 ". Did I do something wrong? If so what am I supposed to do now. oh GOD


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

rajuvg2001 said:


> In form 1221 the sections 19 to 21 really confused me. I am applying for Subclass Visa 175. My plans are to settle permanently in Australia. As I dint know what to enter in those sections I have filled up those sections with some random dates or details like "1/1/2010 to 1/1/2040 ". Did I do something wrong? If so what am I supposed to do now. oh GOD


Oh how I hated filling in those wretched forms. You never know if you're putting in the right info, ticking the right box etc. The info we put in the boxes on our form (or rather the lines through it) was OK'd by our agent and we didn't have any problems with the application.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

kevinmring said:


> can any tell me on from 1276 Q 20 is there a min amount of money u need???


we left that field blank. you can not say how much will you take. since the processing takes time and wut u currently hv might go up or down when u leave.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

rajuvg2001 said:


> In form 1221 the sections 19 to 21 really confused me. I am applying for Subclass Visa 175. My plans are to settle permanently in Australia. As I dint know what to enter in those sections I have filled up those sections with some random dates or details like "1/1/2010 to 1/1/2040 ". Did I do something wrong? If so what am I supposed to do now. oh GOD


we left this blank. if u hv not sent the form then reprint the form and change, if u hv sent it already, no point panicking since it has been done, wait and watch.


----------



## jchetnani (Feb 9, 2009)

*Query about Form 1221*

Hi all,

This is in regards to filling out questions 18, 20 and 21 in part B. I have recently applied for PR and have been asked to fill Form 1221.
I am looking out for job opportunities here and am willing to settle down anywhere in Australia and have answered the questions as mentioned below.

Q.18 - General purpose of my journey/further stay?
A - For career opportunities 

Q.20 - Length of stay?
A - Permanently

Q.21 - Details of each place I intend to stay in Australia, including the length and purpose of each stay.
A - Any state in Australia, permanently and for employment.

Someone who has filled out this form and feels that my answers could be improved, feel free to drop in your suggestions. Your help would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## linky (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey!
Was anyone asked to fill electronical Form 1221? I am really confused regarding the questions "arrival date". What should I write if I don;t even hold an Australian visa? I can't write n/a, because I should select the dates from the automatised table. And the worst thing is that I can't just skip this question and click "next"! The link to e-form 1221 calls Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant . Please, help me to dial with this issue. Thank you in advance!


----------

